# upper body pics due to start dieting soon!



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

just a couple update pics, what you recon?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking big mate!


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking Awsome mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great shape mate


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Give me your triceps ;0)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good and your in good conditoin as well you competing?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking good dude. :thumb:


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome shape - wots ur diet looking like?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

im hoping to go for a first timers in april! i know i wont be anywhere near the biggest tho so ill have to make sure my condition is perfect!

diet wise i cant go into too much because i got someone helping me and he might not be cool with it, but generally he always recons get quality size on over **** weight so carbs are not silly high and cardio is in 5 x a week at the mo! in the past ive been guilty of just going by the scales and ended up looking waterlogged etc!

been hitting it stupidly hard the last few months so a nice few days rest over christmas will be cool! then its all out assault time!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking really well mate

good luck with your goals bud you seem to be well on your way

nice one

unc

ps id use that pic for your avvi it looks alot better :


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

go on mate!!!! fkn impressed me mate,cant wait to see the final version of you when you get shredded down.

well done bud,i'm chuffed for you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking awesome mate you have a great shape


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Your a beast mate,hopefully i'll b like u one day!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

told ya!  :whistling:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hey looking cracking mate

Tiny waist, big tris - love that pose too - very frank zane!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You look great bro...Tri's are sweet...Comp pics will be fabulouse...


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

id be happy at that size  wouldnt touch dieting or anything.

Well Chuffed for you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate. is the cardio while bulking or have you started that when you started dieting. also are you carb cycling or cutting carbs out all together?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

big upper body and small waist, wish you the best mate!

hows the legs?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

wowow

Thats the sort of body i'm aiming for ; )


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

legs are lokin ok man they are quite lean and i can see detail on them, from the side however in the side chest etc poses they dont look soo good, deffo something i need to work on over the next 3 months up until show


----------



## Pedro01 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work mate - a huge improvement since you trip to Thailand.

I am very impressed.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice shape. Find someone that is sh*t how at posing and get that nailed so that it is 2nd nature. Someone who will show YOUR physique to it's best and not just show you poses that show's THEIR physique to it's best. If you are anywhere near Manchester I know a man that can!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Would focus on that posing mate. When i dieted last spring i got several posing lessons from an NPC judge (a great experience of being in my trunks in the gym surrounded by very over weight black girls cheering me on:thumband my posing is still rubbish.

Looking good mate, chest looks great for upper i would say try and thicken your upper back some more, great lighting by the way


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Dnt worry Dan...those wheels will be getting punished over the next few months and i will have those hams deeper than east 17!!!!!"deep baby,,,,,,deep deep down"!!!!!!

Plenty more savage leg workouts coming your way!!!

speak soon


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesum Shape well done. How long u dieting for cuz ur very lean already?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

gunit said:


> Dnt worry Dan...those wheels will be getting punished over the next few months and i will have those hams deeper than east 17!!!!!"deep baby,,,,,,deep deep down"!!!!!!
> 
> Plenty more savage leg workouts coming your way!!!
> 
> speak soon


 LIGHT WEIGHT BUUUUUUUDY!

THIS IS SPARTA!

Sorry i just had to join in with all the insperational talk:thumbup1:

Dan what are you weighing these days and how tall are you again?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

im at 99 kg and 6ft1 ish most of taht is in my massive sweede tho haha i have the biggest head ever lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking very good and lean already. I didnt thni they were any first timers anymore these days? Nabba is it maybe?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

looking good mate, nice to someone already lean before they do there dieting.

cant wait to see the pics after your diet, you shouldnt find it hard to cut down, as you havent got much to lose.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Your 99kg at 6`1.
> 
> Therefore you`ll be onstage at say 92kg ?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

looking good ..your arms make me envy


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah no idea what weight ill be, gonna try not to look at the scales tbh! ill leave it all up to gary farr (g unit) to sort out lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gunit said:


> Dnt worry Dan...those wheels will be getting punished over the next few months and i will have those hams deeper than east 17!!!!!"deep baby,,,,,,deep deep down"!!!!!!
> 
> Plenty more savage leg workouts coming your way!!!
> 
> speak soon


LMFAO at the east 17 bit Gaz 

hope you're well mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking awesome babe, will be cool to see how you look throughout your dieting!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

yes baz all gd son,,,still on ice cream diet at mo,,,,hoping to come of it sometime next year!!

The scales probably wont even come into the equation for Dan,,there not really needed as weight is not an issue with first timers.Plus hes growing at mo so scales only hinder really.


----------

